# just a quick hello



## Good2Go (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, just registered to your forum today. I am very impressed with what you all have to say. The reason I joined this forum is that I recently purchased wings of power B-17 and I want to try and fly this plane by the book. Hopefully you guys can get me off the ground. B-17 is one of my favourite aircraft from WWII. If anyone else loves this plane as much as I do I would appreciate any feed back. Looking forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## ccheese (Apr 14, 2008)

Hello there Good2Go: Welcome to the site, you will enjoy the place.

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi,
Quick is quick so welcome.


----------



## Célérité (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome from france


----------



## v2 (Apr 14, 2008)

Welcome from Poland!


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 15, 2008)

Gidday mate welcome to the forum...from the land down under!


----------



## A4K (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome, mate! Good to have ya along.


----------



## Heinz (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome from Oz.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Howdy mate, from the land up above....


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi there Good2Go and welcome to the forum from a future Perthian (maybe)!!


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome chaps.Just found out how to get my B-17 sitting at the parking gate without the engines running so i can start it from a cold start, so when i find out where the parking brake, fuel supply, prop controls, master battery switches, cowl flaps, carb air intake filter, not to mention the master ignition switch, magnetos, boost pumps, fuel cutoff switches, mixture settings, check fuel pressure, open throttle slightly then switch mesh/engage switch for engine 3, looks like it`ll take me a week to start 1 engine  i don`t know were they got the time to do any bombing. If i`ve left anything out please feel free to add a coment.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 17, 2008)

One of the reasons why I gave up on it. 3 hours and still hadn't started all four engines! Welcome from across the pond!


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 18, 2008)

Aaaah! why did ya stop Njaco it only takes 3hrs and 5mis to start them all` you were so close man ya should`ve given up.

Man ya don`t know how close you were to starting, it only takes 3hrs 15mins to start all four you were this close.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 18, 2008)

Ahhhhh, I switched to EAW and changed to invincible and unlimited ammo.

Now I'm better than Hartmann!!!


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 19, 2008)

Well i`ve got a few hours to spare this weekend so i`m gonna see if i can manage to get all four engines up and running within the 3hrs 15mins timelimit   then it`ll be Chocks Away and up into the wild blue yonder.


----------

